# Error installing pkg-config: no such file or directory



## tokind (Jan 18, 2015)

I am working through halts in `portmaster -a` on a recent upgrade to FreeBSD 8.4 and I am stuck on this. It is actually failing in part of a Zabbix update (1.6 to 2.2).

```
[root@helpdeskiii /usr/ports/devel/pkg-config]# make install clean
===>  Installing for pkg-config-0.25_1
===>  Checking if pkg-config already installed
===>   Registering installation for pkg-config-0.25_1
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config/work/stage/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config/work/stage/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkg-config.
```

BTW I am using pkgdb. I don't know how to deal with this error. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 18, 2015)

The devel/pkg-conf port has been deprecated since mid 2012 in favor of devel/pkgconf. To be honest, if you haven't updated your ports in over two years, your probably going to have a tough time getting things straightened out. Many ports have been deprecated, renamed, or moved since that time. I would *make a backup of all my configuration files*, delete all installed ports, upgrade the ports tree, and re-install the ports.

As a side note, maybe consider upgrading to FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE or even better 10.1-RELEASE if your hardware supports it. 8.4-RELEASE is likely the end of the road for the 8 series.


----------

